# Knockhill BTCC 2013



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

Was a good weekend out. My second time having a go at Motorsport photography. But I did find my d3100 and 55-200mm a bit limiting at times... 
One problem I was having though was not being able to get the whole car in focus! I was able to get part of the car in focus, but then the other bits would be blurry. Am not sure if that's to do with my camera, lens, technique or shutter speed. Or maybe just down to lack of experience :lol:

C&C welcome, got loads more photo's on my Flickr : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
And Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/0cwphotography


Knockhill BTCC by Wisey., on Flickr


Knockhill BTCC by Wisey., on Flickr


Knockhill BTCC by Wisey., on Flickr


Knockhill BTCC 2013 (1 of 1) by Wisey., on Flickr


Knockhill BTCC by Wisey., on Flickr


Knockhill BTCC by Wisey., on Flickr


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I dont know what u mean by your camera being limiting or not focusing because them photos look amazing!


----------



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

Cheers!

It's just the sharpness of some photo's am not happy with. But not sure if that's the technique or the equipment, probably a bit of both :lol:. Felt I could do with a bit more reach as well as better low light performance. But at the end of the day am only doing it for a bit of fun


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Cracking shots :thumb:

I'm going to try and get up this weekend for track attack. Not had the camera out at Knockhill this year so far


----------



## Minuki (Apr 17, 2010)

With panning, you're never going to get the whole car entirely sharp. Try using a smaller aperture and see what difference that makes.


----------



## Wisey (Dec 15, 2007)

evojkp said:


> Cracking shots :thumb:
> 
> I'm going to try and get up this weekend for track attack. Not had the camera out at Knockhill this year so far


Thanks :thumb:

Yeah this was my second weekend with my camera at KH , went to Performance French Car the weekend before to get a bit of practice for the BTCC :lol:

I'll be up on the Saturday evening for TrackScotland, and hopefully the Sunday as well! If you don't know already, if you take a can of Nae Danger with you on Sunday you will get it for half price/£3 



Minuki said:


> With panning, you're never going to get the whole car entirely sharp. Try using a smaller aperture and see what difference that makes.


Cheers for the tip, will give it a try :thumb: . Was shooting in aperture priority so wasn't really paying attention to the f stop :lol:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Pictures look awesome :thumb:

I went to the British Grand Prix a few months ago and that was my first time using my camera for motorsport I'll have to upload some pictures i had similar troubles


Brian


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Great shot of C.Turkington :thumb:


----------

